# New Rockler Catalog



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, did anyone else notice the cover of the new Rockler catalog?

Bench cookies providing an cooling space under a lap top computer. That seems familiar- let's see where did I see that before? Oh, wait, I remember, it was in the video I made for the "What else can you do with a Bench Cookie" contest http://lumberjocks.com/lew/blog/14002.

Anyway, glad to see someone else thought it was worthwhile. Maybe I should start patenting these ideas?

Lew


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

i would have never thought of that. I ordered some a little while back and use them all the time. I have considered trying to make my own out of my empty chewing tobacco tins. The snuff tins are almost the exact same size, I would just have to add some weight inside the tin and then attach the grip pad to both sides.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad to see that they thought your idea a good enough one to include on the cover…
DCase… I made some out of ply wood and drawer grip… not as pretty but they work ok…


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

I haven't receive my catalog yet.


----------



## UncleHank (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm sure by entering the contest your rights were forfeit to any ideas you may have presented. They did a fantastic job putting a PR front onto crowdsourcing for marketing ideas.

It really was a good idea Lew.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Degoose- I am a borderline hoarder so I tend to keep a lot of junk thinking I may have use for it. I saved all the empty tobacco lids thinking they would be good to maybe hold small parts and such. When I got the bench cookies I thought I would try and make some with the empty lids. I may try soon. I was going to fill them with concrete patch or something like that to give them weight and then find a good grip pad for both sides. I could use a few dozen of the bench cookies but I cant spend the money to buy that many.

I love finding useful ways to use junk.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

I do like the idea of using Bench Cookies with bench dogs to provide an elevated work area.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Whoops


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

maybe they could send you a couple bench cookies…


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I guess I shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth.

*Matt*- so far I haven't been able to use more than 8 at a time, so I'm good.

Lew


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Lew, Rules said "Rockler reserves the right to use your video in their advertising" in this case they only used part of your video.


----------



## ArcticTroy (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm always the last to get subscriptions up here. I just got the current issue of FWW yesterday….


----------

